# Snow cats



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Got out today for some snowy catfish action on the GMR. Well, I got out for a little over an hour from about 3:00 till 4:15 or so, it was cold and windy, did I mention the windchill was 12 degrees? anyways, I hit the "Pickle" hole (dont ask) and its a little sheltered and close to the car so thats why I went there. Did I mention it was freaking cold out there?? I just pretended I was steelhead fishing and dressed up real warm in multiple layers. 
The spot I was fishing has a deep undercut bank with tree roots, some exposed wood, a nice current seam and is anywhere from 4-7 ft deep. The river was really cranking ( up 2 feet) and had moved a tree into the best casting spot so I fished around it. Water temp was 39 according to the USGS gauge nearby. so for you warm weather mamby pambies out there....I took a 3lb channel right away and then fished for a while and had another mediocre hit but he never took it good enough to lift the rod (circles/cut shad) but I knew there was another fish around so I worked all around the spot for another 40 minutes or so without any action and decided to call it since I was getting cold as the wind was picking up and shifted into my face. 

A little cold never hurt anyone eh?  










Salmonid


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice catch. congrats. I love winter fishing.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Mark nice kitty! Thats awesome you made it out! Im glad you didnt call me cause i would have said he** no! it was pretty nippy, oh i forgot to mention my coveralls were in the washer. Nice catch ttyl.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

nice snowcat, congrats!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,

Good job. We need toget on to some warmer weather Cumberland River blue cats in a couple months!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

....now thats one "cool" cat! yup, i would have cussed you out if you woulda called me askin to go, that wind was BRUTAL!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Way To Go !!! Nice Cat !!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Yalls around dayton need to show me how to do this winter catfishing and flathead thing. Ive got channel cats down but dont know much else than that. Indian lake is my cannel cat hole. Some place close would be great.


----------

